# My 1st Juice Mail



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

Received my order from VM. Already on the peach2 rooibos...mmmm yummy . Oh the big one is VM4

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

I'll say it again you think those juices are good now. If you have any left at 2 weeks you'll be blown away.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I'll say it again you think those juices are good now. If you have any left at 2 weeks you'll be blown away.



So Gazza are you saying when my order arrives I should not touch them for two weeks?


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> So Gazza are you saying when my order arrives I should not touch them for two weeks?


I dare you! (Oops, the previous post was at the wrong thread......) Oijoijoi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I dare you! (Oops, the previous post was at the wrong thread......) Oijoijoi.



Ahhhhhh OK this makes SO much more sense now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> So Gazza are you saying when my order arrives I should not touch them for two weeks?



And double dare

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

Lol no no I drip them every so often to compare it see the progress thats my story and I'm sticking to it. But no dude they good fresh just get soooo much better with steeping. If you don't taste some now how you going to know it got better.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

too late not to touch it...will have to try them all out..then i will try my best to let them sit for a while, but i cant promise anything..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/14)

Mine arrived yesterday. 

VM4 has the most incredible flavour, only way I can describe it is cookies and cream. Gets quite sweet after a while so can't vape it all day but as a treat. .. wow, like a tastegasm.

Berry Blaze is awesome, this I'm gonna be vaping all day! 

Peach 2 Rooibos is nice, not a huge peach fan but it does taste really good. Wife loves it! 

Choc Mint also really good. Tastes just like those after dinner mints. 

If this is what they taste like now I can't imagine how they gonna taste after some steeping ( If they ever get there) I think I should order my next round so that it can steep while I'm vaping these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> VM4 has the most incredible flavour, only way I can describe it is cookies and cream. Gets quite sweet after a while so can't vape it all day but as a treat. .. wow, like a tastegasm.
> 
> ...



Why not give the frothing technique a try in a 2ml or so to try and see the effect..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> think I should order my next round so that it can steep while I'm vaping these.



Thats how I roll these days 


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Why not give the frothing technique a try in a 2ml or so to try and see the effect..


Been considering this, just to nervous that something goes wrong, been waiting to find a decent juice for what seems like a lifetime. 
I suppose 2ml won't hurt though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Been considering this, just to nervous that something goes wrong, been waiting to find a decent juice for what seems like a lifetime.
> I suppose 2ml won't hurt though.



All I can say is that it help smooth my juice out and brought out the flavour a bit as well, but again that was my experience


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats how I roll these days
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Sometimes I sit on the ground hugging my knees to my chest....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Sometimes I sit on the ground hugging my knees to my chest....



I'm quite round so roll well 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Been considering this, just to nervous that something goes wrong, been waiting to find a decent juice for what seems like a lifetime.
> I suppose 2ml won't hurt though.


@ShaneW , it works really well , i can recommend it .


----------



## shabbar (12/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Why not give the frothing technique a try in a 2ml or so to try and see the effect..



What exactly is the frothing technique ?


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> All I can say is that it help smooth my juice out and brought out the flavour a bit as well, but again that was my experience





Rowan Francis said:


> @ShaneW , it works really well , i can recommend it .



Have you got a link that explains the process please


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

There is no right or wrong method however the method that I used is as follows:

1) decant the amount of juice you want to froth into a glass

2) Froth the juice with the frother till it becomes milky (don't worry its not really milky just got a whole lot of air bubbles in it) - for me it was about 2 minutes of frothing.

3) let it stand till the juice returns to its normal colour

4) repeat steps 1 - 3 for a further two times. 

5) Test it, if you like it vape away, if not repeats steps 1 - 3 again till you get the result you desire.

Reminder not all juices will improve, some "bad" juices are just bad and cannot be saved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> There is no right or wrong method however the method that I used is as follows:
> 
> 1) decant the amount of juice you want to froth into a glass
> 
> ...


Thanks will give it a bash!


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks will give it a bash!



Awesome, I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised by the results


----------



## Rex Smit (13/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> VM4 has the most incredible flavour, only way I can describe it is cookies and cream. Gets quite sweet after a while so can't vape it all day but as a treat. .. wow, like a tastegasm.
> 
> .



I feel the same about the RY4 juices, they give me a nasty migrane if i vaoe it too much. But istill have to try VM4, the bottle is


----------

